# Caps to prevent sweat from going in your eyes



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Let me start off by saying that if you draw a picture of a yellow circle and show it to me in the winter I start sweating. So riding when it is 85+ deg and dewpoints in the upper 60s to 70s means I am just dripping.

I wear a halo visor cap under my helmet. It has a rubber band around the front of your forehead that works to prevent sweat from dripping down your forehead into your eyes. The band stops on the sides of your forehead and allows the water to come down the sides of your face.

https://www.amazon.com/Halo-Headban...532452159&sr=8-7&keywords=halo+visor+cap&th=1

My issue is that I saturate the cap, the visor which is made of a wicking material gets soaked, and it drips sweat which then blows back into my glasses. It doesn't go into my eyes, but hits the glasses.

So I am looking for other caps with visors that might do a better job on this. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

This was just recently discussed. For me the thing that works best is Headsweats with the tails. The tails wick the sweat from the cap pretty well and keeps it from dripping. It doesn't have a visor though. I don't know of anything with a visor that'd work as well.

forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/sweat-eyes-365056.html


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

take what you got and get some shoe strings and connect them at the ends at your ears and down in front or behind the ears to drain the swamp.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

tlg said:


> TI don't know of anything with a visor that'd work as well.


^^^^^This. 

Ditto for Headsweats with a tail.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

tlg said:


> This was just recently discussed. For me the thing that works best is Headsweats with the tails. The tails wick the sweat from the cap pretty well and keeps it from dripping. It doesn't have a visor though. I don't know of anything with a visor that'd work as well.
> 
> forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/sweat-eyes-365056.html


TLG, thanks. I looked only in this forum and found nothing. Just read that thread, seems like same issues I have. Might try the headsweats, but too bad they don't have a visor. Others had the same issue with the halo; their solution is to carry 2. might try that as well.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Why don't you just get a MBike helmet and forget about a 'visor'... 
they're dorkie anyway!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The visor is probably contributing to the problem. It's blocking wind and wind dries out sweat.
On that topic, don't ignore the helmet part of the equation. I definitely get less drip with the better vented of the two helmets I have.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

jbinbi said:


> Let me start off by saying that if you draw a picture of a yellow circle and show it to me in the winter I start sweating. So riding when it is 85+ deg and dewpoints in the upper 60s to 70s means I am just dripping.
> 
> I wear a halo visor cap under my helmet. It has a rubber band around the front of your forehead that works to prevent sweat from dripping down your forehead into your eyes. The band stops on the sides of your forehead and allows the water to come down the sides of your face.
> 
> ...


I threw away all my Head Sweats and Halo caps after I bought my Sweat Hawg helmet liner, I live in South Florida and this works for me.
https://www.sweathawg.com/helmet-liner-hook-and-loop/


----------



## zippyTpinhead (Jul 25, 2018)

Halo and headsweats have both worked to keep me from being blinded by major sweat running into my eyes or getting on the inside of my sunglasses. But I also have a problem with a mist of sweat that builds up on the inside of my glasses. It can get pretty bad over a long ride unless I have a chance to wash off my glasses. Could do that with a water bottle, of course, but sometimes I carry only Gatorade. 

Any one else have this and/or know of a prevention? Maybe it's because my lenses (Smith Parallel max) fit pretty close to my face?


----------



## NShore (Oct 13, 2005)

I love my sweathawg! Works great for those with not much hair on top.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Ride faster!


----------



## Bnystrom (Oct 27, 2007)

I used Halo headbands for several years and they kept sweat out of my eyes, but I stopped using them due to two problems. The first is that the material that they're made of is just plain hot, which means I can only use them during cool weather without feeling like my forehead is baking. The second issue is that the sweat blocking strip develops cracks after a while and it starts allowing drips. 

For the past few years, I've been using simple Castelli headbands. They're very thin and wick really well, plus they're not hot like the Halo. They last seemingly forever, as I've never had to replace one.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

jbinbi said:


> Let me start off by saying that if you draw a picture of a yellow circle and show it to me in the winter I start sweating. So riding when it is 85+ deg and dewpoints in the upper 60s to 70s means I am just dripping.
> 
> I wear a halo visor cap under my helmet. It has a rubber band around the front of your forehead that works to prevent sweat from dripping down your forehead into your eyes. The band stops on the sides of your forehead and allows the water to come down the sides of your face.
> 
> ...


I use GUTR and it works great.


----------



## 1500SLR (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm currently running a Cinelli Monster Track cap

View attachment 323891

It does the trick for me.


----------

